# Done_Fishin arrives at 3k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Done_Fishin :4-clap: Keep up the good work.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks JS & (Carsey too).. I was hoping I'd got away with the general announcement cos there are too many knives pointing at my back for "Teasing" ... but I suppose that *if you give* then you *gotta learn to take* .. :laugh: :grin: :4-cheers: 
btw I have noticed that I drink more on this forum than down at the Acropolis .. methinks that I'll have to do something to reverse that situation :grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations DF. :beerchug:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations DF* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
So what made you think you could get away without any retaliation? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> *Congratulations DF* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
> So what made you think you could get away without any retaliation? :grin:


I didn't *THINK *.. I *HOPED *... but I also *KNEW*!!! :laugh:

thanks guys .. 

(just got the bullet proof vest out of mothballs)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats DF - great job!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks everybody ...

Hey Glas .. where do I get one of those ...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Done_Fishin said:


> thanks everybody ...
> 
> Hey Glas .. where do I get one of those ...


Beer or whisky? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was thinking of having a little drink .. the 18 year old Chivas I have in front of me isn't quenching my thirst so I thought I'd line up a couple of those and keep you company ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the milestone! ray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

> the 18 year old Chivas I have in front of me isn't quenching my thirst


 Jeez...don't waste it trying to quench your thirst - it's not for that! Drink beer if you want to quench your thirst...:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I know that .. Glas .. but you put that Beer in front of me and made me realise that I was missing something .. the whiskey was purely for enjoyment .. :laugh: The comment was to see how you'd react :laugh: promise ...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

@Glas. So what are you drinking to drown your sorrows? My commiserations. 27-6. Ouch! At least we stuffed the English. :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nothing John - I wasn't expecting anything from the match. So much so I didn't even watch it. But I did enjoy your victory over England...:grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats DF :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thx :4-cheers:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats on 3K a fine achievement


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats DF.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks again Everyone 



Hey jack .. wanna get the other pirate

:hijacked: ALMOST :laugh: .... 



JohnthePilot said:


> @Glas. So what are you drinking to drown your sorrows? My commiserations. 27-6. Ouch! At least we stuffed the English. :laugh:


good try John but obviously NO-ONE was taking the bait !!!!
Probably just wasn't worth the effort :4-nopity:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Frank, well done and keep up the good work.

Are you able to sneak me a drink? :grin: Matt wouldnt give me one at his party he gave me a coke :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll sneak you one just as soon as you turn 18 ... wouldn't want me to be seen openly aiding and abetting would you .. however if you meet me at a restaurant .. I wouldn't have to sneak you one would I ???

:4-cheers:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------

